# What to Expect Next Week at CES 2016



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 1, 2016)

```
At the beginning of December, <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/ces-announcements-expected-from-canon/">we posted what we thought</a> you could expect from Canon at CES 2016 in Las Vegas during the first week of January, and what we figured would be coming hasn’t changed.</p>
<p>We only expect a couple of PowerShot and perhaps VIXIA announcements.</p>
<p>As mentioned in the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/consumers-are-inspired-at-the-2016-ces-show-with-canon-see-impossible/">Canon press release,</a> they’ll be doing a lot of 8K demoes, which stems from the 8K development announcement we saw at the Canon EXPO back in September. We expect to learn new things about Canon’s 8K future in April at NAB.</p>
<p>There will be no DSLR announcement at this time, we’ve said all along that DSLR announcements at CES are very rare, and will more likely be held for CP+ in February or a standalone announcement, which is more likely for the EOS-1D X Mark II.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 4, 2016)

8K for oversampling fully get it, 8K for broadcast or cinema, dont see the point unless you like being right up against the screen.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 4, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> 8K for oversampling fully get it, 8K for broadcast or cinema, dont see the point unless you like being right up against the screen.



Right now, 8K is R&D. Its already in testing by some broadcasters, so a camera company has to step up or find themselves outside looking in. Canon has made a huge investment in broadcast and cinema and wants to be the main player. They are moving up, but its a long slow process. Their Hollywood support facility puts them into the top tier.

Its coming for the 2020 Olympic games!

http://www.homecinemachoice.com/news/article/forget-ultra-hd-8k-is-closer-than-you-think/14385


----------

